# you have blue tongues



## Korbin (Jun 22, 2007)

In the US we have box turtles. Best I can tell they're the same animal except for the tongues and shells.

Some photos of a few I found the other day. They close their shells up completely with hinges on the plasteron. Shy little buggers.

















Nobody won the race.


----------



## hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

i would love to have a pet tortoise


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

hahah that pic where they are all lined up and not going anywhere is awsome :lol:

donk


----------



## eladidare (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah they look just like blueys... oh hang on no they dont!
pretty kool little fellas though


----------



## Korbin (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, they don't look like blueys but they fill the same niche. Wander around and eat berries and caterpillars.... I don't know.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 22, 2007)

theyre cool


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 22, 2007)

awww arnt they adorable


----------

